# Flashlight display & storage



## al93535 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am relatively new to the flashlight scene, but boy do I love it!! I am glad I found this forum as well, loads of information.
So, I had no place to store or display my flashlights. They simply sat on top of a video cabinet. Even worse batteries and chargers were piling up as well. So, I decided to build a little shelf for them. I do believe I will need Nother one soon though!! What do you guys think?


----------



## THE_dAY (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice, very professional! 
At first I thought it was bigger until I saw the binoculars sitting on it.

Looks like it's already filled. You might need one of these soon:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?253232-HATE-TO-DO-THIS!-***-FS-Surefire-Display-***


----------



## sassaquin (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice, and wonderful that you could build it yourself. I really like the drawer underneath for the batteries and accessories. Many times I have read that someone "lost" a light in their house, so it is great you have a dedicated cabinet to display and store them in.:thumbsup:


----------



## paddling_man (Jun 21, 2011)

Great idea and beautifully done!


For those of us less artistically inclined, I found a wooden silverware/flatware box at goodwill. A drawer on the bottom and a flap on the top... velvet lined. I made wooden spacers and now the box is filled with EDC lights and pocketknives. Cheap, fun and fits on my side of the bathroom counter!

http://www.google.com/search?q=silverware+box


----------



## al93535 (Jun 21, 2011)

I really like the idea of a velvet liner for the drawer... Or some other nice liner.


----------



## paddling_man (Jun 21, 2011)

Again, fantastic job. I wish woodworking was a skill of mine but I have to stick with "black/white," zero/one skills. The heuristic, gray area of wood never works well for me.

Regarding the flatware case as sort of an EDC valet, here is what I did. A butcher job, no doubt. Someone with your skills could do a much better job with something purpose-built. Maybe even some online sales!


----------



## al93535 (Jun 21, 2011)

I like the compartments. And if need be, you can grab the whole deal and take it with you! I like it!


----------

